# 28" Law 2 pics



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

no to bad and man the 28 look like a much better tire then the 29.5


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice.


----------



## Grizcore (Apr 9, 2012)

Are they smoother on hard pack the silverbacks?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well since no one has ridden on them yet.... Lol but yes they should be 100x smoother.


----------



## sondog (May 10, 2010)

I think that will be a popular size tire for traction without breaking so much. Can't wait for people to test them out.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Popular size yes, but they weigh almost as much as my 31s still so I dont think for a second that they'll be any easier on the drivetrain lol. Wouldn't mind having a set on the gade though, bet they'd fit better.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I love them and cant wait to get them this December. Heck ive never even road them or seen any outlaw in action besides YouTube lol. Every bike around here has terms zillas or mudlites.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its opposite here....I only know of like 4 bikes in the area that run terms, and I've only seen 2 so far on zillas. Most run laws here, then the rest is mostly silverbacks, and a few run OL Radials.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Its opposite here....I only know of like 4 bikes in the area that run terms, and I've only seen 2 so far on zillas. Most run laws here, then the rest is mostly silverbacks, and a few run OL Radials.


Now that funny we just got a lot of people that don't want to get muddy I guess or maybe I just live in the wrong part of the country lol.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Wow nice size. They might be a good tire for the ole foreman 500. She's on 29 og laws and has trouble turning them in some situations! 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

then she will def has trouble turning the ol2 in 28 ricky they are heavier....and lugs will eat more so i wouldnt do it


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

They look smaller than og 29.5 tho, and anyway doing GR whenever i finish the gade


----------

